# Spotlighting coyotes



## DROPPINEM (Feb 2, 2009)

What are the regs on using a spotlight while hunting for coyotes.I know on hogs you can only use a 6 volt light but is it the same for coyotes?


----------



## cmghunter (Feb 2, 2009)

Wmas are 6 volt only...Private land is up to you as lights go.


----------



## Jeremy8787 (Feb 2, 2009)

cmghunter said:


> Wmas are 6 volt only...Private land is up to you as lights go.



Better read again:
* There is no closed season and no limit on hogs on private land. Hunting over
bait, from a vehicle or at night with a light over 6 volts is prohibited. A
hunting license is required for all hunters 16 years or older (except for residents
on land owned by them or their immediate family residing in the same
household).
* Landowners and leaseholders with landowner permission may qualify for a
feral hog control permit to help alleviate hog damage and control hog numbers.
Permit holders are allowed to shoot from a vehicle, use a 12-volt light and/or
shoot hogs in the vicinity of bait. Contact a WRD Regional Game Management
Office for assistance


----------



## JTMontana (Feb 2, 2009)

I beleive he was talking about coyotes????????????


----------



## JTMontana (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats what the thread was titled right?? Spotlighting Coyotes???


----------



## Jeremy8787 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well...He said private land is up to you as far as lights go.


----------



## germag (Feb 2, 2009)

From the regs:

LEGAL HOURS for hunting are 30 minutes
before sunrise until 30 minutes after sunset,
except that alligators, raccoons, opossums,
foxes, coyotes, bobcats and feral hogs may
be hunted at night. However, only battery
powered lights not exceeding 6 volts (12 volts
for alligators) or fuel type lanterns may be
carried by hunters for locating these animals.
Legal hours for migratory bird hunting conform
to federal regulations (see page 13).


----------



## Randy (Feb 2, 2009)

This is a really good question and one which I think only a ranger (or Jbowers can answer).....

That being said here is what I find...  First the guide is not the LAW but from the Guide I find:

  LEGAL HOURS for hunting are 30 minutes
before sunrise until 30 minutes after sunset,
except that alligators, raccoons, opossums,
foxes, coyotes, bobcats and feral hogs may
be hunted at night. However, only battery
powered lights not exceeding 6 volts (12 volts
for alligators) or fuel type lanterns may be
carried by hunters for locating these animals.
Legal hours for migratory bird hunting conform
to federal regulations (see page 13).

Notice that yotes are lumped in with these other game animals here in the guide.  Yet a yote is not a game animal??

Now I go over to the Law as it is written and find the following:

It shall be unlawful to hunt at night any game bird or game animal in this state except for alligators, raccoons, opossums, foxes, and bobcats. Alligators may be hunted with a light which does not exceed 12 volts. Raccoons, opossums, foxes, and bobcats shall not be hunted with lights, except that a light which does not exceed six volts or a fuel-type lantern may be carried by hand by a hunter or worn on the hunter's belt and used for locating such animals.


Note that Coyotes are not in this list and I do not see anywhere in the LAW where they are addressed differently regarding lights.  Since they are not a game animal they would not fit in the list above.

I am a little confused as to exactly what this state sees a coyote as?  I know it is not considered a game animal?  Is it "wildlife"?  Wild animal?  How did the 6 volt light requirements get lumped in with other games animals?


----------



## cmghunter (Feb 2, 2009)

Jeremy8787 said:


> Well...He said private land is up to you as far as lights go.



Can you show me other wise for COYOTES not HOGS?????....
.The thread says SPOT LIGHTING COYOTES


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 4, 2009)

It seems everyone else is as lost as i am.The regs are not clear at all on this subject..


----------

